# Help with F@H



## Jstn7477 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey guys,

You probably know me as the person who games on their GeForce 210 and folds on their 9800 GT. Well, I need some better performance for gaming again, so I swapped the cards (GeForce 210 was primary PCIe card, 9800 GT was secondary). Now the 9800 GT is driving my monitor (because now I need a better GPU for gaming), and the G210 is headless (used to be opposite). However, I cannot get F@H to work on the GeForce 210. The flag that I am using is:


```
-gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80
```

because GPU 0 always worked for the 9800 GT. If I set the flag back to GPU 0 in the current configuration, the 9800 GT activates and all is fine (but I don't want that config any more). I can't get F@H to use the G210 at all, it just sits at idle speeds and doesn't do anything. All the Viewer does is model Test Protein A. Anyway I can get my G210 running for folding? Do I need a display attached to it (my 9800 GT didn't need one)? My plans are to have the G210 folding away 24/7 while the 9800GT might chip in whenever I am not using it. TIA.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2009)

1. Are you using the latest drivers.  Especially 191.07 or latter.
2. did you do this: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1610720&postcount=379
3. I'd try it without the -forcegpu nvidia_g80.  

These questions should be posted in *** F@h Tech Assistance Thread ***


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry about the thread misplacement.

To answer your questions:
1. Yes, 191.07 is installed
2. I deleted both cores when I reinstalled the client. It downloads a new FAH 11 core.
3. Without the flag, I get an unsupported driver/card error and F@H exits.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 3, 2009)

Alright everyone, I found a solution. 

I was told before that the newest NVIDIA drivers didn't require a display on the "F@H" card, which was true with my 9800 GT. It seems that my GeForce 210 requires a display to get F@H to work. So, since my monitor has a DVI and VGA input, I used the DVI on my primary (9800 GT) and the blurry VGA on a DVI/VGA dongle as a "secondary" extended display which the GeForce 210 drives. The GPU 1 flag now works, and I can see the difference between the cards in the F@H viewer's progress (GPU 0 is really fast and GPU 1 is slow, meaning that the GeForce 210 now works). My monitor is detected on both outputs, so each card thinks it has it's own display despite there being only 1 monitor. So, I now have a useless extended desktop, but I should be fine as long as windows don't move over there (I can just hit the Input button on my monitor and drag them back). I have the resistors and the dongle to make the dummy VGA dongle, but I didn't need the extra input on my monitor anyway.


----------

